# hyow to create a banked curve



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Good morning ,

I am building a new afx ho layout and want to add a banked curve. How can i proceed to do diy one?. I have a lot of 12 inches curve so i do want to buy the banked curve kit

Thank you

Alain


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Just some ideas

http://www.afxracing.com/products/banked-curve-12-radius
http://www.scaleauto.com/tomy/track.htm
8991 12" Radius Banked Curve Set (set of 4 curves) 16.00

or 

http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=1102


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Check this out..........

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368697


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a link to the whole step by step series on making any radius, flat curve into a bank. Start at the "Rebuild-Rebirth-New Era - Part 1".

-Paul

Woodrum Ridge Raceway - How to's


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a link to the whole step by step series on making any radius, flat curve into a bank. Start at the "Rebuild-Rebirth-New Era - Part 1".
> 
> -Paul
> 
> Woodrum Ridge Raceway - How to's


Thank you all for your help very informative


----------

